# I need info on replacing a 1995 Cannondale bottom bracket.



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,
I have a 1995 Cannondale Killer V 900. The chainrings are shot and the bottom bracket is grumbly. My LBS says they can't source new chainrings for the CODA crank. They want to sell me a new crankset, chainrings, and bottom bracket and then do the replacement for me. I figure if I can rebuild the engine in my car, I can probably swap by bottom bracket.

Considering it's an old Canny with CODA stuff on it:

1) What tools am I going to need to remove the crank and extract the bottom bracket?
2) What spec of bottom bracket does this bike take?
3) Is it true that chainrings for this crank are no longer available?
4) Can anyone link me to a tutorial for a bottom bracket swap?

Thank you all for your time,
Ty


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Look on YOUTUBE there are some tutorials. Good luck with that BB/crankset!!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> Look on YOUTUBE there are some tutorials. Good luck with that BB/crankset!!


thats real productive... since he has no clue what type of bottom bracket he even has so he cant search for the correct video

for the OP, looks like the the factory bottom bracket is a Shimano STX MC-32 BB (110-113x68mm) square taper.

The coda 300m rings are 94mm BCD, which makes finding replacements hard.

removing square taper cranks: 



 BB:


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

williaty said:


> 1) What tools am I going to need to remove the crank and extract the bottom bracket?
> 2) What spec of bottom bracket does this bike take?
> 3) Is it true that chainrings for this crank are no longer available?
> 4) Can anyone link me to a tutorial for a bottom bracket swap?
> ...


1) Park CPP-22 and Park BBT-22
2) I had a C'Dale 1995 F700 and it used a 68mm x 110mm square taper bottom bracket with the same crankset
3)No, the 500M is nothing more than a Sugino 5 arm compact crankset. It uses 94/58 five bolt pattern. Race Face makes some nice replacements.
4) Crank Removal and Bottom Bracket Removal


----------



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

OK, it's a 900M crankset. Is that going to be the same 94/58 bolt pattern as the 300M and 500M you guys are talking about?


----------



## williaty (Apr 20, 2010)

Also, how sure are you guys that I'll need the 22-spline BB tool and not the 8-spline BB tool? Since I'm mail-ordering the tools, it's best not to need to return things.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

williaty said:


> OK, it's a 900M crankset. Is that going to be the same 94/58 bolt pattern as the 300M and 500M you guys are talking about?


Still should be a 94/58 5 bolt pattern...only the M501 has a different chainrin setup which there are no replacements. The original Magic Motorcycle cranks had proprietary chainrings but the Coda versions used a standard spider.



williaty said:


> Also, how sure are you guys that I'll need the 22-spline BB tool and not the 8-spline BB tool? Since I'm mail-ordering the tools, it's best not to need to return things.


Based on the original information of a M500 crankset, that was correct. However, the M900 uses a totally different BB. It's a proprietary unit that has external cups and bearings (like most of today's cranksets). I don't know what size bearings are used...may want to check in the vintage forum.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

williaty said:


> Also, how sure are you guys that I'll need the 22-spline BB tool and not the 8-spline BB tool? Since I'm mail-ordering the tools, it's best not to need to return things.


You can't look at your bb cups and tell which of the tools will be appropriate?


----------



## steve4223 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Recommended bottom bracket?*



mtnbiker72 said:


> 1) Park CPP-22 and Park BBT-22
> 2) I had a C'Dale 1995 F700 and it used a 68mm x 110mm square taper bottom bracket with the same crankset
> 3)No, the 500M is nothing more than a Sugino 5 arm compact crankset. It uses 94/58 five bolt pattern. Race Face makes some nice replacements.
> 4) (sorry had to remove the listed URL's due to this websites stupid rule of no URL's until 10 posts, DOH!!! "]Bottom Bracket Removal[/URL]


I have a 1995 Cannondale F700 and will be replacing the bottom bracket (excessive creaking from crank in the last 100 miles or so)

I'm looking for recommendations for a replacement bottom bracket, any help is appreciated.
(it is the 68mm x 110mm square taper as stated by mtnbiker in his post above)

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## jsa (Feb 8, 2009)

please let us know if you find out the replacement bottom bracket and tool to use. I have the same problem on a 2000 m500


----------



## jmanspin (Jun 26, 2012)

I also have a 95 Killer V-900. My BB is in good shape. However, I need to change the chain (stretched) and the shark tooth rear cassette. It has the CODA 500m crankset (Sugino 5 arm compact crankset). I can't seem to find any info on whether the Sugino chainrings (22/32/42) are compatible with a Shimano IG or HG chain and cassette? 

I may consider replacing the chain rings if I could find a set that doesn't cost a fortune, so the Sugino and IG/HG issue would be moot. I checked Race Face, but all the compatible ones I found are out of stock  Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Any 6/7/8 spd chain will work that's 7.1mm wide (HG). 7/8/9 speed chainrings/cranksets will work fine with an 8spd drivetrain. You'll likely need a new cassette, chain & chainrings or it'll be skipping on you.

It may be cheaper to buy a new/NOS crankset to "rob" the rings from... It's getting harder and harder to find 5 arm chainrings, so it may time to buy a new crankset (& the proper BB, if it needs on with different spindle length/interface).

I'd probably be looking on ebay for new old stock compact 5-arm cranksets, if you want to stick with compact. Otherwise basic newer 4-arm shimano or sugino cranksets are good bang for the buck. check jensonusa & similar places.



jmanspin said:


> I also have a 95 Killer V-900. My BB is in good shape. However, I need to change the chain (stretched) and the shark tooth rear cassette. It has the CODA 500m crankset (Sugino 5 arm compact crankset). I can't seem to find any info on whether the Sugino chainrings (22/32/42) are compatible with a Shimano IG or HG chain and cassette?
> 
> I may consider replacing the chain rings if I could find a set that doesn't cost a fortune, so the Sugino and IG/HG issue would be moot. I checked Race Face, but all the compatible ones I found are out of stock  Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

So, here we are, near the end of 2014, and my chainrings have been chipped over time. I haven't ridden for a long time and have the itch and the need to get in better shape. I love to ride, and have road tires on as I will be starting there for improving shape, then do a mix of both, mostly road/mtn. I had been fine with the way the gearing is setup. Just the teeth on these things are bad on the larger rings, and rings are not available.
So looking to swap the crankset and bottom bracketb(what ever that does).

Its the KillerV500 from '96 or '97, with Diore LX crankset (They swapped the original CODA when I purchased it, as the chain would skip, and they "upgraded" it when I originally purchased it, saying it was a "big man syndrome". I think maybe too much weight on the cranks? or cheap cranks?).

They look like the same as Coda specs mentioned 5spider, 94mm bcd 42/32 and a 22T(smaller bcd).

In the Cannondale thread forum, I was recommended a Truvativ Stylo 175mm 3x9, with GXP bb. Is this square tapered? Do I need to stick with Square taper? I too am handy and plan to do these myself, and also don't have any depth in bike tool knowledge. I'm noting the suggestions above.

I wanted to first confirm this is a fit, and if I would need any other parts coming from my 3x7 setup.

I only had one person responding and sounds helpful, but he posted a couple times very short and didn't get the confidence I was hoping to have before buying.

here is the link: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/killer-v-719815-2.html#post11440863

Also, if I have other options?

The bike is the either 21" or 22"(measured from center bb to top of frame's seat opening), I'm 6'2"+ and 250#+

I love the frame and not wanting to part with it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

It looks like your bike has a standard 68mm , English thread BB shell. Most BBs will fit in your frame. Cranksets are made to work with a specific type of BB, so make sure you get the correct type to go with the crankset you select, or get a crankset that comes with a BB.


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the response. 
Any suggestions?

So far this below is the only suggestion. While I think it maybe a good fit and appreciate the link, how limited is my selection in New, slightly used/NOS parts?

here is the link:
Truvativ Stylo MTB Crank Set GXP Bottom Bracket 175mm Triple 3x9 SRAM | eBay


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

PhilIndeblanc said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> So far this below is the only suggestion. While I think it maybe a good fit and appreciate the link, how limited is my selection in New, slightly used/NOS parts?
> ...


great crankset!!! I still use that as it's far better than most current models and weighs less.. i actually found one still new last yr and slapped it on in place of my old one (wanted longer arms too.. old one's were 170's) can't beat that crank for the $$ even if it is used.

probably wouldn't trust the "used" BB though.. plan on getting a new one.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

PhilIndeblanc said:


> how limited is my selection in New, slightly used/NOS parts?


You selection isn't very limited at all. I browsed quickly through the first several hits of a search for "mtb cranksets" on ebay and it looked like most of them would work for you.

As thomllama said, I'd be hesitant to trust a used BB though. It may turn out okay, but you don't know what it's been through.


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

Since I rather avoid black, but not downgrade in quality...How would these do?

Shimano Deore XT FC M750 Mountain Bike Crank Set BB UN72 Bottom Bracket 175mm | eBay

And I should likely look for something in 8 speed so I don't have to change out my new chain?(originally got for the 3x7 setup)


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

And another two...
Shimano XTR FC M960 Mountain Bike Crank Set 44 32 24T 175mm 146 102 64BCD 3x9 | eBay

[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/175-SHIMANO-XTR-112BCD-46-34-24T-FC-M951-Triple-Crank-Set-Japan-MTB-/390898291573?pt=US_Cranksets&hash=item5b035a9375
[/URL]
More money but worth the extra?

If a tooth is broken, paying $30 for a ring is added cost, but a coulple of these look really clean.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Look at SLX stuff. It's stronger than the XT and XTR stuff that's made for 160lb XC racers. It comes in a 9 or 10 speed setup too. You'll want the 9spd since it's compatible with the 7 speed chain. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks, 
So the SLX over the Truvativ Stylo


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

They are pretty equal in weight


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

PhilIndeblanc said:


> Thanks,
> So the SLX over the Truvativ Stylo


I prefer the Stylo's GXP Bottom Bracket design.. but they are pretty close either is good.

Trail Tire TV: Sram's GXP Bottom Bracket, how it differs from others


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

I was first thinking to do this install myself, but I'll decide after watching some videos..But I'm wondering if even a decent bike shop would know to leave the space the GXP requires. Thanks for the read, and input.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

PhilIndeblanc said:


> I was first thinking to do this install myself, but I'll decide after watching some videos..But I'm wondering if even a decent bike shop would know to leave the space the GXP requires. Thanks for the read, and input.


well you'd think they would, but i have seen one or 2 screw it up, but, the GXP has been out a good while now so any decent shop should know the diff by now.

self install is actually pretty easy.. but with GXP there are a few precautions that can make it go easier and install better.

One,.. clean EVERYTHING! even take the bolt out of the crank arm and clean it well (note you need to remove the extraction nut to get to the bolt.) It's very important that everything where it hold the system in place on the non-drive side bearing race be really well cleaned..
Two,.. Use Plumbers(teflon) tape over grease of or Locktite on the threads of the BB cups and the retaining bolt of the cranks. Locktite kinda glues, leaves a mess when repairs/maintenance is needed and only works on a very small portion of the threads.. grease washes away over time which can cause difficulty removing later if the metals oxidizes (probably the problem you had removing) 
Three.. you really need 2 torque wrenches, one big foot pound for the BB, one regular inch pound for the cranks.


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

Will a Shimano SLX M660 DynaSys 9 spd fit?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, it will fit. The dynasys has more to do with the cassette than the cranks. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

This is the one I got...

Shimano SLX M660 Dynasys 9 SPD Crankset | eBay

Now for some videos and maybe some tools(I have most socket sets, metric and US allen wrench sets, wrenches and such.... but nothing specifc for cranks or bikes)...

Or I take it to the bike shop for the install.

I'd like to do it myself, but I don't want to spend the day doing it either. I'm willing to do a couple hours, since I usually enjoy this stuff...unless it becomes a number of trips to the parts/tools/bike shop. The worst that can happen is messing something up in the parts!


----------



## PhilIndeblanc (Sep 6, 2014)

Well I just took it to the shop, and picked it up an hour later. $25 for install, and it is ready to ride!

Thanks folks for the hand holding through this swap/upgrade!

I was surprised at how light the crantset is. I'm pretty sure it weighs less than the LX I had from 1997!


----------

